
Maryland Debacle Shows Why We Must Get Football Out of Our Universities - tmoullet
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2015/10/11/get-football-out-of-our-universities-take-it-private/
======
cafard
It is somewhat odd that Americans should prefer their minor-league football to
be university-branded. However, I don't see that changing anytime soon.

------
salmonet
Maybe it shows why Maryland should get rid of football but on the whole
football makes money and supplements academic programs. Suggesting that since
Maryland did a bad job, we should get football out of all our universities
doesn't make sense.

~~~
breakingcups
From the article: "Yes, I know the arguments on the other side. “Football
makes a profit,” some claim. To that I would say, so what? Universities could
make a profit running a casino too – should they do that?"

